
No, You Aren’t a ‘Visual’ or ‘Auditory’ Person - Indirector
https://sciencebeta.com/neuromyths-visual-or-auditory/
======
iuliangulea
Great read!

> Could the inclusion of a university neuroscience course in teacher training
> counter neuromyths? Plausible, but unfounded. Taking a course would improve
> neuroscience knowledge among future teachers but likely without reducing
> their false beliefs.

That is an interesting question that I am asking myself from time to time (I
am a software engineer with a keen interest in psychology and neuroscience)
and the findings in the linked research paper are very surprising. It seems
explaining the principles of brain functioning doesn't do too much in
addressing one's beliefs in different myths. I can only hypothesize that
debunking these myths should be done by addressing them directly, going
through each of them one by one, and asking what are the main pillars upon
which their beliefs are based. I've written recently a post on the 10% brain
usage myth[0] that addresses specifically that belief.

> from the _100 billion_ neurons that the brain has at birth

This is something I see frequently, but FYI, the latest plausible estimates
are 86B neurons[1] (which might not seem like a big deal, but the difference
of 14B is like the brain of a baboon)

Finally, to aid the debunking of the VAK model, it might help explaining the
small conscious throughput capacity of human senses and how focusing on only
one plane of the VAK model doesn't make sense, since it cuts out precious
cognitive capacity[2]

EDIT: your subscription address on the site has an expired certificate.

[0]: [https://iuliangulea.com/blog/debunking-the-myth-of-ten-
perce...](https://iuliangulea.com/blog/debunking-the-myth-of-ten-percent-
brain-usage/)

[1]:
[https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/19226510/](https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/19226510/)

[2]: [https://iuliangulea.com/blog/how-people-learn-human-
senses/](https://iuliangulea.com/blog/how-people-learn-human-senses/)

